# Does this sound like hexamita?



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

I have a green terror maybe around 3 inches that i got from a friend The fish has white/clear colored poop. Its not stirngy though. His stomach is really bloated but not eating much. I try feeding NLS and he'll just spit it out. The only food he will consume are frozen bloodworms. Just wondering what you guys think and how to treat it.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Bump for any help at all


----------

